# Global Rally Attendee-Download



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Everyone

Can all attendees at this years Global Rally please download this document. It contains directions and all the information you need before you arrive.

Could you also download the MHF badge and display it in your windscreen on arrival with your name on it. Thanks.

Badge <<HERE>>


----------

